# Some good news today



## Remuda1 (Apr 30, 2012)

A new home has been found for eleven of my sheep, the nice ram lamb sold too.  Just when you think they'll never sell. Even my year and a half old ram is going to a new place. I'll be able to turn my new registered ewes and ram out with the rest of the flock that I'm keeping. This will leave me with only one ewe lamb to sell (she's still too young now) and I think four ram lambs. All but one of the rams will have to go to market, I'm sure. I've promised my mother that we will process one lamb for our freezers. She and my dad really enjoy lamb and pay anywhere from $14.99 to $17.99 a pound at the grocery for it. How the heck does it get that high when they only sell for 1.80 to 2.30 (lately) at market??? Such a racquet.  Oh well , I'll think about that another day, lol!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good for you!  I love good news


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 30, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Bon and Tex . It's going to seem really quiet and deserted around here for sure . Wellll, once the mamas that are staying get over missing their lambs. The guy that is getting them even sent me pictures of his pastures and farm so that I could see where they are going. It looks awesome . I didn't ask him to but thought it was nice of him to think of that. He's going to be taking nearly half of my flock with him. I've been talking to him for nearly a week trying to get this worked out and I think we will also be able to do business in the future. Very thankful for that as well. The other people that wanted the older ram.... Every time I spoke with them on the phone I could hear fighting cocks crowing in the background (shuddering). They would have needed delivery and I had already decided that if they ended up taking him, if I didn't like the look of the place when I got there, the ram would not have been getting out of the trailer....They also had little to no knowledge of sheep. Like not knowing what a ewe was..... Anyway, just super glad about the way things have worked out and had to share it with other sheep people


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 1, 2012)

YKES! sounds like those folks need to find a mentor.

I actually am going to be doing alittle shuffling this year too, hope it goes as smoothly as yours did..going to sell my current ram and get a new one..went to the dorper sale in OK this past weekend, boy was that NEAT..some NICE NICE animals!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Tex, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good sale on the ram for you. I had been planning to go to the sale as well but since I hadn't yet sold any of the sheep that I wanted to, I thought it best if I kept myself and the temptation far, far apart haha! I did get to see some of those nice sheep yesterday though. I had decided that I wasn't 100% happy with one of the registered ewes I had purchased (her conformation in the hind legs) so I had called Mr. Black about it and he told me to bring her back and he'd swap her out. So I made the trip yesterday morning. He had made several purchases and one of them was a pen of three white headed ewes. They were super nice individuals and I was glad for the opportunity to see what some of the sale stock looked like. I was surprised at the sales results as the average sales prices on all classes of white dorpers was significantly higher than on the black headed. Interesting to see that but not quite sure the cause of it. 

Lol, I ended up buying one more registered ewe from Mr. Black along with the "trade in". I'm looking forward to getting the two flocks integrated today and settling back I to a simpler routine. The remaining members of my flock were quiet last evening, but rather than just laying down and settling in, they were standing and looking around as if they were thinking "Where is everyone?" or "There's something different here, just can't put my finger (hoof) on it".


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 2, 2012)

Ah, yes! the pen he bought caught my eye..some nice ewes from Hamilton SS. I beleive Mr. Black also donated a white ewe with all proceeds going to the junior assoc..which I thought was wonderful. That is one thing I like about the Dorper Society, they really support the kids.

the white average might have been higher due to the champion ewe..she was the high seller and brought a good amount..but what a stellar stellar animal..she oozed quality.I do like getting back to routines..I was so happy when I was able to turn the one ewe back out and everyone was fine and integrated well.


----------

